# Please recomend a time timer and/or an algorithm app for iphone



## Daniel Mizrahi (Nov 10, 2013)

They must not be together but will be free and better comfort


----------



## Ollie (Nov 10, 2013)

1. If a question, use a question mark.
2. If advertising something you've made, leave a link so we can see it.
3. Try using the search bar.
4. Or Google.


----------



## Taransh (Nov 10, 2013)

I personally prefer the chaotimer.


----------

